# Logan 2557 12" lathe worm



## mike (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello all
New here but I did post an introduction some time ago. Anyway here goes, my dad has a Logan 12" Power-matic lathe. The worm is all chewed up along with the bushings. I want to make the new one myself with my 13" Colchester. As far as the inside key I have a plan for that. The main question I have is there is only one good thread left on it and from what I can measure and check it really appears to me to be a #6 ACME thread 6 TPI. I have a #6 cutter and it fits practically perfect. Other than putting the old worm in a lathe and running it just to see if it is correct would anyone know what the measurement is for this part?? I hope I don't sound stupid here. Thanks for any info I can get. Mike


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Sep 19, 2014)

mike said:


> Hello all
> New here but I did post an introduction some time ago. Anyway here goes, my dad has a Logan 12" Power-matic lathe. The worm is all chewed up along with the bushings. I want to make the new one myself with my 13" Colchester. As far as the inside key I have a plan for that. The main question I have is there is only one good thread left on it and from what I can measure and check it really appears to me to be a #6 ACME thread 6 TPI. I have a #6 cutter and it fits practically perfect. Other than putting the old worm in a lathe and running it just to see if it is correct would anyone know what the measurement is for this part?? I hope I don't sound stupid here. Thanks for any info I can get. Mike



Mike,
I'm not going to be very much help, but according to my Logan product information the model 2557 lathe has a 7/8" diameter lead screw with 8 TPI.  My understanding is that all Logans used  a 8 TPI lead screw, however, you mileage may vary...  God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## mike (Sep 19, 2014)

You are correct that the lead screw is 7/8 and 8 TPI but I am talking about the worm itself. I am just seeing if anyone here has ever made this part and what their thoughts or experience may be. Thank you   mike


----------



## AR1911 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have that same lathe, could probably drop the apron and measure if it would help


----------



## mike (Sep 21, 2014)

AR1911 thanks for the offer to drop your apron, but I wouldn't ask anyone to take thier lathe apart for measurements. I was just wanting to see if anyone knew for sure what the lead was on this part. If you have never had it apart and want to take it apart and check for any issues I will tell you my dads lathe had the original steel bushing in it and now Logan sends bronze bushings for replacments The steel bushing were really worn out bad, I know dad would add oil to the apron over the years but maybe that wasn't enough. He has had the lathe for 20-22 years. I know I had to take my Colchester apron apart after I got it because the bronze bushings that hold the feed shaft in place were very worn also. Like I said Thanks for the offer but at least if you take it apart you can check those bushings unless you already have.   Thanks   mike


----------



## AR1911 (Sep 21, 2014)

Well, it's not all that hard.  4 bolts basically. I have had it on and off several times recently to fit a new carriage lock. That lathe is not being used, and is currently listed on CL for sale.


----------



## mike (Sep 21, 2014)

Well then if thats the case I would greatly appreciate any info I can get, like I said his is all chewd up.  Thanks  mike


----------



## AR1911 (Sep 23, 2014)

The woim has toined!





Looks like 6 TPI to me.

That apron is still off, tweaking the halfnuts. 
If you need anything else, I can look at it Friday.


----------



## mike (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks AR1911
That is what I thought also. 6 TPI ,#6 ACME thread. I will make one then. Appreciate you taking the time. Mike


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 10, 2014)

Mike, not sure of the part numbers for your 2557 ... but there is one listed on Ebay for $19.99 buy it now. Not mine, just saw it and remembered this thread. Listed as *WORM LA-562-1 & WORM BEARINGS LA-565.
*


----------



## mike (Oct 11, 2014)

I have the part number somewhere, but I know that wasn't the number. This worm has a 7/8 id for the 12" the 10" and 11" have the 3/4 id. Thanks for the heads up though.   Miike


----------



## Wobbles (Oct 11, 2014)

On a side note.... the worn out worm is a symptom. The real issue is low or no oil in the apron. The worms and cup bearings wear badly when the clutch gear isn't dipping into the oil bath and bringing oil up to the worm.


----------



## mike (Oct 11, 2014)

How correct you are, I have been trying to fix the machines my dad has been using. I love the old man but maintenance is not his strong point, "turn it on and go" is what he is use to. Things are getting better as he doesn't run them hardly anymore.  I hope this doesn't sound like I am getting down on him.  Mike


----------

